# Can you actually recharge a non-rechargable battery without little to no risk?



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I seen this video: [Moderators note: Dangerous video removed] 

I would try it out myself but possibly get some opinions on it first to see if anyone else has done this before. If so how long would you recommend charging dead batteries and how many charges do you think I could get out of them?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Doing something foolish like that is asking for trouble you run the risk of serious personal injury or death. 

Don't believe everything you see on youtube.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Even in the video he goes over the fact that it gives off poisonous fumes, therefore ruling out your "little to no risk" clause. I think you'd be better off going out to the store than doing something that dangerous.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well it doesn't seem to be doing much of anything for me. It just has the light on saying it is charging and the battery isn't even getting warm the rechargable ones didn't get warm either. I had 2 triple a's that were rechargable and dead and put them in there for about 4 hours and it charged them and they weren't even warm. So I guess that this happens to charge batteries at a decent rate making them not get warm or something. It also says it doesn't have some memory feature on it so I guess it doesn't make the batteries have less life on them or something your guess is as good as mine. I may plan on getting this charge eventually:
[link removed by moderator]


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Please do not post threads and videos that show potentially dangerous practises. Thank you.

Thread closed


----------

